
Apple claims Woolies is getting fresh with new logo - raju
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/biz-tech/apple-claims-woolies-is-getting-fresh-with-new-logo-20091004-ghxe.html
======
teilo
Question: Is October 5th the equivalent of April 1st in Australia? Because,
honestly, this is so ludicrous that I was sure it was a joke.

